# Weather



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like we got a cool down coming Saturday.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...JT&textField1=32.7208&textField2=-100.254&e=0


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez below a 100, might have to dig out the long johns!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Better cut some firewood Danny.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It is so hot and dry the mesquite trees are whistling at the dogs.
We have had about 2" of rain since last September. Most of the western counties in Texas, including Fisher Co., are in exceptional drought conditions. The worst designation of drought. Meanwhile there is historic flooding in the eastern part of the U.S. I pray for rain every day, they pray for it to stop. That is just messed up. Most everybody's stock tanks are going dry. I have started watering cattle at one of my pastures off of the CO-OP water line. Very expensive. God knows what he is doing and it is not for me to question. I just get to wondering sometimes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And the dogs are peeing dust I bet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The east border crossing going into Idaho has 4" to go on the Moyie River, 12"s then its at flood stage where the US gov. buildings basements will be flooded, we had a monsoon rain yesterday so I would say it will go over the banks today. My ground water in the low area's of the garden have come up to the top of the hill's and there is probably 3 feet in the basement now-- their is so much snow in the mtn's all we can do is hope for the better!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think this is a el nino weather pattern or an el nina, more like an el loco.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

See if you can send a little my way Rick!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WEIRD WEATHER HERE TOO---YESTERDAY WE HAD OUR WARMEST DAY TILL 1:30 PM --92---THAN AT 1:45 IT WAS 59--AND THIS MORNING IT WAS 40 WITH A NORTH WIND OFF THE BIG LAKE---ITS 48 NOW AT 1:46----fINALLY PLANTED SOME OF THE GARDEN YESTERDAY-ALSO BEEN A WET SPRING-----SB


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think our cool down got shot down.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...JT&textField1=32.7208&textField2=-100.254&e=0


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea this weather seems to be about a month ahead of schedule !!!! This here is july weather not June.We manage to get enough rain around here to top off the Lakes atleast.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It has been cooler than normal here. We've only had a couple days over 100* and it's nearly the middle of June. We had lots of snow in the high country through the winter but it melted quick and ran off rather than a slow ground pnetrating melt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*38 RIGHT NOW AT 11:21 pm-----SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> See if you can send a little my way Rick!


 HA!! I was just thinking about you bar-d, so far behind everything here with the garden and all, threw the mower on the tractor and headed out to the pastures-- Wow the grass is 4-5 ft. and so thick you can't even see the ground in most places. As I was heading back and having to stand up to see better I said Boy would bar-d's cows love to be here for a couple of weeks. HA!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea I bet they would. My Dad is already supplementing feeding his live stock.Heck he fenced in the drive way to let them mow the grass.Moms havin a fit about it says they are gonna eat her shrubbs and flowers. Dads says alittle but they will fertilize the yard. LOL YD hows the fires out your way?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea I bet they would. My Dad is already supplementing feeding his live stock.Heck he fenced in the drive way to let them mow the grass.Moms havin a fit about it says they are gonna eat her shrubbs and flowers. Dads says alittle but they will fertilize the yard. LOL YD hows the fires out your way?


 Wow Big D, its only June and the hot weather hasn't arrived yet, that gets a little expensive after awhile!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We've had the wettest spring here. Wish we could send some your way.Prayers that you guys get some rain soon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Tom it has been wet and then we hit those 90's hot and humid turned around to 60's and dry ??

Weather patterns are messed up for sure. All you guys in the south west and Texas are in our prayers. Really wish we could pipe water to you.

Danny, I guess the only good news for you is that to cook dinner all you have to do is set it in the sun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea I bet they would. My Dad is already supplementing feeding his live stock.Heck he fenced in the drive way to let them mow the grass.Moms havin a fit about it says they are gonna eat her shrubbs and flowers. Dads says alittle but they will fertilize the yard. LOL YD hows the fires out your way?


Overnite the winds died down and the humidity was up allowing the firefighters to make some progress. They think they may have a good line cut all around Springerville. Eager and Alpine are still in some danger, and winds are expected to increase over the weekend.
Yesterday they arrested a guy for setting a series of fires around Flagstaff AZ. those fires are under controll and only burned one trailer. In southern AZ one of the Complex fires, a merger of two or more) was in an area that is a major drug and human smuggling corridor. The firefighters have to be aware of immigrants passing through as well as armed drug smugglers hauling their backpacks of contraband. Then there are the armed bandits, also from Mexico, who roam the desert just looking to rob the smugglers. As there has been no lightning in the area authorities believe that these fire may have been set by illegals either to keep warm or throw off the Border Patrol or bandits. But don't worry our border is secure...LOL barf.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah Tom it has been wet and then we hit those 90's hot and humid turned around to 60's and dry ??
> 
> Weather patterns are messed up for sure. All you guys in the south west and Texas are in our prayers. Really wish we could pipe water to you.
> 
> Danny, I guess the only good news for you is that to cook dinner all you have to do is set it in the sun.


Yeah, some of my black cows are at medium rare already.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like we have another nice week in store for us.
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/79560


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Looks like we have another nice week in store for us.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/79560


 Any shade would be a premium never mind some water, had a few days like that back in the 90's that broke our records -- was welding at the time, went through a few jugs of water every day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like the forecast for here as well.


----------

